# Amber Diceless PbP Campaign Forming Up



## SisyphusX (Feb 6, 2004)

Method: Play-by-post Online (Message Board)
Game: Amber Diceless (Phage Press)
ST: Myself
Frequency: Posting Rate of at least 1/week, more if possible
Genre: Mystery/Intrigue
Current Needs: 6 characters, 5 slots open
Contact: jlb@umich.edu
Website: http://rpgsonline.proboards24.com/index.cgi?board=bloodloyalties

Title: Blood Loyalties

Short Description:

The Patternfall War was a mere two years ago.  The Black Road has faded, the realms of Shadow have largely settled down to normalcy, and King Random reigns with a growing wisdom and experience.  But, in a wave of inexplicable disappearances, almost all the Elder Amberites have vanished without a trace!  You, the next generation of princes, have been summoned to Castle Amber to both hold the offices of power and to investigate these disappearances.  But are your loyalties to Amber...or yourselves?

Teaser:

The princelings of Amber (the PCs) are thrust into the spotlight as the Elders have disappeared without a trace.  Can they overcome the traditional mistrust of the family and discover the cause of these sinister events?  Or will this Interregnum prove as bloody as the last?

Please go to the referenced website if you're interested in joining up.


----------

